# Mountain Bike for my stupid huge 6' 7" brother



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

My mom is looking into getting my younger brother a mountain bike for Christmas as he has been borrowing his roommates to occasionaly go mountain biking around 3 times a year or so. She told me that she was looking around $300 for something that will be durable and last. I told her that $300 won't get her much, and that maybe $500 will get a fairly decent bike. He is 6' 7" and approximately 225 pounds and still in college and doesn't have a lot of money to throw around on bikes. I don't really know if he is in this whole "mountain bike" thing as it is just something fun to do with his friends and me. The theory is that if he had his own mountain bike then he would want to ride more. 

He has a walmart mountain bike that he has pretty much trashed. Rode it hard. Ran it into trees. Left it out in the rain. He then expected me to work on it and fix it up for him. I told him that I already work on my own bikes too much and that I prefer to ride vs. repair. Especially something that he is going to break again in the first 5 minutes of his ride. 

Due to his ridiculous size, I'm thinking 29" wheels. I would imagine him on an XL 29" bike will still look small. 

I put a post out on my local message board asking if there were any used XL bikes for sale for around $500. I doubt I get any responses.

I doubt going to a local bike shop and asking for an XL bike will be within the $500 budget. As it will likely be a special order. 

Even on bikesdirect for $500 won't get you much for a geared HT. 

What I am thinking is suggesting the Dawes Bullseye 21" for $400. The 8 miles of trail that is literally 50 feet from his apartment is fairly rooty but not rocky and has pretty mild elevation changes. I'm leaning towards the single speed rigid because I myself am kind of hung up on the idea of trying out single speed rigid. I also don't want to repair his bike every time he rides, and I don't want him to not ride it because something is broken and he is too cheap to take it to the LBS to get it fixed. 

Thoughts? Is this too much for him as he is still learning and figuring things out. Or is a rigid single speed a good beginner bike to learn how to ride light and carry momentum? Is 21" still not going to fit? His friends bike I think is a large. Looking over the Bullseye it looks like he could run geared and suspended if he wanted to spend the money in the future. 

Sorry for the long winded story.


----------



## New in CO (Sep 3, 2011)

If you can find it, I think his height would be better suited to a 23" frame. 

I would check with him on the geared vs SS. If all his friends are running geared, I don't know if he will find it fun chugging behind them on a hill with a SS. Or maybe he would.  Good luck!


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

Your best bet is to look on craigslist. People will occasionally sell a few year old bikes, in good condition near that price range. I was lucky and found an XL 08' Epic barely used about 1 year ago for $1400 (i got it for 1300) with an MSRP of $3500. I had to drive 2 hours each way to pick it up but it was worth it. Those rare XL diamonds do exist just keep your eyes open. That said your brother probably would do better on an XXL or 23" frame and also do better on something a little burlier. Think "trail" rather than XC race, anything more All mountain will typically be more expensive.

About 2 months ago I could have sold you a XL 2010 Specialized Rockhopper Expert 29er for about that price, shipped.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Damn with all that love you seem to display for him, perhaps a Huffy is in order.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree with the craigslist idea. There are many choices of bikes and some at killer prices.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

Get an SE stout and throw a cassette and X7 shifter and deraileur on it and you are under $500 for a 1x9 that is super rugged.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for all of the help.

My mom got this for him. It looks pretty old, but everything looks to be clean and in decent shape and fairly upgraded.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

No disc brakes, no 29" wheels, not an XXL frame. But I think it'll work just fine. a 1x9 should work fine for the trails he is going to ride and should be easier to maintain and fix.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like your mom has good taste. Nice find for 3 bills.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Looks like your mom has good taste. Nice find for 3 bills.


Or, I do . She found that one and asked me about it and I told her that if she could get it for cheap that would be the best bike for the money she would find, and to go for that one over anything else. I was surprised to see it go that low, but given how old it was I thought it was a possibility.

Only downside to it that I see is no disc brake tabs (which can be resolved if really need be), and 26" wheels. It looks to me like the owner did a really good job of upgrading everything to the same level and taking care of the bike over the years.

If he wanted to eventually change out the front fork to make it a 69'r that would solve half/most of the problem. Isn't that how it works to make a 69'r?


----------



## danattherock (Nov 11, 2006)

I am 6'5" 300 lbs and recently got me a "real" bike. I have enjoyed riding for the first time in 15 years because of it. Below is what I posted a while back. Rode this bike a good bit since posting and it rocks man. Absolutely rocks.



danattherock said:


> Loved riding bikes growing up. After college, I got about 2" taller, 75 lbs heavier, and lost my interest in riding. Put my old Trek in the garage and she has been there for the better part of 20 years. On here about 4 years ago, I see these oversize frame custom bikes, 29'ers, etc.. but could not afford a $2-3k bike.
> 
> At a bike shop today here in NC, I see a 23" Trek Gary Fisher Marlin 29'er for under $700!!
> 
> ...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

If my brother was 6'7" I wouldn't be calling him stupid.


----------



## Lets Try Science (May 11, 2009)

I'm 6'6" with a 37" inseam. I ride a 23" or XXL with a 25.8" effective top tube. That is the number you want to focus on. Lots of XL frames out there may only run a 24.5" ETT and he will feel cramped. 26" wheels work on frames this large they just look stupid. In photos most people don't realize my bike is a 29" because its proportional.

Specialized Hardrock 29
$580, comes in 23" with a 25.9" ETT
I was on the Specialized dealer site today and I think I saw an older Hardrock 23" on closeout but it was a 26". If you find a dealer they can order you closeout stuff and should just charge you freight for the shipment which is only $35 or so. If they try to charge you $50+ freight they are gouging you.
Specialized Bicycle Components : Hardrock Disc 29

If thats too much just go to a shop and try to find a 21" on closeout since its end of the year.


----------



## lowestbarone (Nov 10, 2011)

tooclosetosee said:


> Thanks for all of the help.
> 
> My mom got this for him. It looks pretty old, but everything looks to be clean and in decent shape and fairly upgraded.
> 
> No disc brakes, no 29" wheels, not an XXL frame. But I think it'll work just fine. a 1x9 should work fine for the trails he is going to ride and should be easier to maintain and fix.


Shame your mother didn't have a bit more money to spend as personally, I think a low end Kona or Gary Fisher (as danattherock has) 29er hardtail would have been a better choice. Not my 'cup of tea' anymore but they appear to offer the tallest stack height and longest TT for an OTP MTB.


----------

